# Can you recommend wireless adapter for my HD-DVR?



## train21reb (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm looking to connect my DVR to my home network. I'm not sure on the model number but it is one of the newer (not the newest) black HD-DVR models. I think I got it about 6 months ago.

I have Comcast cable internet and my wireless router is by Netgear. I've seen wireless-to-ethernet port adapters, wireless USB adapters, and powerline adapters.

I've seen some on Newegg for as little as $25 and others that were closer to $80-$90. 

Just looking for something that will allow me to have on-demand services. Hard wiring my DVR to my router is not an option, obviously.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Linksys WGA600N

I have a couple for sale. If interested, send me a PM.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

train21reb said:


> I'm looking to connect my DVR to my home network. I'm not sure on the model number but it is one of the newer (not the newest) black HD-DVR models. I think I got it about 6 months ago.
> 
> I have Comcast cable internet and my wireless router is by Netgear. I've seen wireless-to-ethernet port adapters, wireless USB adapters, and powerline adapters.
> 
> ...


It would be a mistake to get one that is cheap. This is the one that DirecTV is selling and using now. http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-Linksys-Dual-Band-Wireless-N-Gaming-Adapter/dp/B001QVQ7JU
It is custom built for streaming video. 
Lots of complaints about speed with inferior units.


----------



## train21reb (Oct 8, 2007)

And no problems having that Linksys adapter "talk" to a Netgear router? I think that's my biggest worry.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

train21reb said:


> And no problems having that Linksys adapter "talk" to a Netgear router? I think that's my biggest worry.


Nope.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> It would be a mistake to get one that is cheap. This is the one that DirecTV is selling and using now. http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-Linksys-Dual-Band-Wireless-N-Gaming-Adapter/dp/B001QVQ7JU
> It is custom built for streaming video.
> Lots of complaints about speed with inferior units.


Many people have had better results with the older WGA600N.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

train21reb said:


> And no problems having that Linksys adapter "talk" to a Netgear router? I think that's my biggest worry.


They both talk "wireless" so it should be OK...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

train21reb said:


> And no problems having that Linksys adapter "talk" to a Netgear router? I think that's my biggest worry.


I do not have one and can not answer that from personal experience.
I studied these a lot and it appears to be the best one to me.
Did you watch the Videos on the Amazon site ?
It sets up from your DVR since DirecTV worked with Cisco for this model.

My DVR is not that far from the router and I would hardwire it if I ever hook it to the internet.

Good luck.


----------



## train21reb (Oct 8, 2007)

That one on Amazon is $85 without shipping. I wonder if Newegg will have it for cheaper. Was hoping to spend no more than $75 including shipping.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

train21reb said:


> That one on Amazon is $85 without shipping. I wonder if Newegg will have it for cheaper. *Was hoping to spend no more than $75 including shipping.*


I can help you with that.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

train21reb said:


> And no problems having that Linksys adapter "talk" to a Netgear router? I think that's my biggest worry.


If I am not mistaken, the shipping from Amazon is FREE.

Here is another link with a Video showing how to set it up.
This is a DirecTV link.
http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2807


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

train21reb said:


> That one on Amazon is $85 without shipping. I wonder if Newegg will have it for cheaper. Was hoping to spend no more than $75 including shipping.


Newegg is 81.75 and free shipping.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124338&Tpk=wet610n

If it were me, I'd talk to hilmar2k if he has some for sale.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

hilmar2k said:


> Many people have had better results with the older WGA600N.


I agree with hilmar2k; there were less complaints with wireless MRV with the WGA-600N as opposed to the WET-610N. Internet only use would level the comparisons, IMO.

DECA or Whole Home DVR with Internet Connection Kit (WHD w/ICK) is another option for you but that depends on your preferences.


----------

